

Show HN: Small site to save the one thing you've learned today - pascalj
http://ilearnedth.at/

======
jfdimark
Hey - great idea: simple, original, useful - I like it a lot. FYI though, I
tried signing up through twitter and keep getting a failed timed out message
back. Might be a twitter issue but worth looking into. Hope it takes off for
you.

~~~
pascalj
Oh, sorry about that. I had a problem with outbound traffic and it should work
now. Thanks a lot for your feedback!

------
nasir
This is a nice idea! I cannot sign up with my twitter and it time outs.

